# Google Gadget - Media Server



## iMav (Jun 29, 2008)

Google Media Server is a Windows application that aims to bridge the gap between Google and your TV. It uses Google Desktop technology such as Desktop gadgets for the administration tool and Google Desktop Search to locate media files. All you need is a PC running Google Desktop and a UPnP-enabled device (e.g. a PlayStation 3).  At the touch of a button, you can then:


Access videos, music, and photos stored on your PC
View Picasa Web Albums
Play your favorite YouTube videos
Download


----------



## fuji0000 (Apr 27, 2009)

The _Google Media Server_, a new _Google_ Desktop _gadget_, can send audio, video, and photo files from a Windows PC to some connected devices.

_________________
IP PBX


----------

